# Degenerative Myelopathy



## hotel4dogs

the symptoms of DM are also the same as the symptoms of degenerative disk disease and/or a crushed disk. It can be really hard to differentiate.
Acupuncture with a good DVM certified in acupuncture can make a world of difference. It has helped my Toby tremendously, although we believe he has disk issues, not DM, but really don't know for sure. His symptoms are identical to DM symptoms, too.
We have that harness, it's fantastic.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Dog drops, DM is a very difficult disease to diagnose and actually can't be definitively diagnosed except upon necropsy. At his age, your sweet old guy probably has disc degeneration, causing the difficulty with his hind legs. My angel Cody likely had DM, diagnosed by a wonderful neurologist at Colorado State university. He died from catastrophic seizures affecting his brain from the DM. If you and your vet do feel that Ben has DM, Dr. Clemmons at Univ. of Florida (or maybe FSU) has a protocol that seems to help some dogs with DM. You would need to find a compounding pharmacy in your area for one of the supplements. One thing that does seem to help almost universally is 400 IU of Vitamin E a day. If you have hardwood floors, I would highly recommend getting rubber-backed rugs or runners to give Ben a purchase on the floors. The HelpEmUpHarness is great and will likely help you to help Ben keep his feet, especially while pottying. Be very careful if you have stairs. Even when it seems that they've got some strength (and motivation, those legs can give out with no warning. I'm sorry your old boy is having trouble.


----------



## Sweet Girl

I just wanted to say hello - and how wonderful it must be to have a guy almost 16. 16! That must be one well-loved dog!

I'm so sorry to hear he's having trouble with his legs. I hope your vet can help make him comfortable and that the harness will help him get around.


----------



## GoldieMad

Sweet Girl said:


> I just wanted to say hello - and how wonderful it must be to have a guy almost 16. 16! That must be one well-loved dog!


He sure is. He's a fantastic chap. 


Thanks to everyone for the replies - if the problem is indeed disk degeneration, is accupuncture the only way to help?

Does vitamin E only help with DM? I guess it's not going to help disk degeneration?


----------



## Karen519

*Dog-Drops*

Dog-Drops

Hi! I don't know anything about DM, but just wanted to say how amazing your BEN is!!


----------



## hotel4dogs

acupuncute is the only thing that has helped my Toby, but maybe others have had different experiences.


----------



## GoldieMad

Karen519 said:


> Dog-Drops
> 
> Hi! I don't know anything about DM, but just wanted to say how amazing your BEN is!!



Sssssh, his head will swell.


----------



## Finn's Fan

Vitamin E isn't going to help with disc degeneration. I would try some acunpuncture, can't hurt and may very well help. The basic problem is that Ben has been using this body for a very long time, and parts wear out. My Cody's brother Toby lived to well over 16, and his hind end was giving way for the last year of his life. Give your old fella a smooch from me, please.....I've a soft spot for the seniors.


----------



## GoldieMad

Consider him smooched. 

If the acupuncture works, is this something that needs to be done on a regular basis, perhaps daily, weekly, monthy, etc?


----------



## hotel4dogs

My Toby went twice a week for 2 weeks, then once a week for 2 weeks, then every other week for several weeks, and now goes once every 3 weeks. We could probably stretch that to once a month at this point.


----------



## GoldieMad

Sounds good.

How long does each session take?

Does Toby have any problems with have needles stuck in him?


----------



## hotel4dogs

Each session takes about 45 minutes. They put the needles in and then run a mild electric current through the needles, it's called electropuncture.
No, he has no problem with it, in fact, he loves going there. The needles are very fine, I don't think he's really aware of them. He lies on his side on a nice cushion, and the tech who assists the vet spends the whole time petting him, stroking his belly, etc. He thinks it's a great way to spend an afternoon.
Afterwards he gets dehydrated liver treats, which totally makes his day.


----------



## GoldieMad

I see, thanks. Not sure that Ben would lie on his side for 45 minutes, especially in an 'alien' environment, he's a bit of a fidget when he senses that something is 'different'. 

I wonder if my vet would be able to recommend any acupuncture experts near me (I'm in the UK).


----------



## hotel4dogs

Your vet might be able to recommend someone, yes. Also you can see if there is some sort of licensing requirement, and get a name from the licensing organization. I wanted my acupuncture vet to be a DVM, not just someone who sticks needles in dogs.


----------



## GoldieMad

Thanks, will do.


----------



## hotel4dogs

Hey dog-drops, check out my thread about the "biko brace". I believe it originated in the UK, and it's available there for sure. Might be worth a look!


----------



## Finn's Fan

Dog-drops, here in Colorado, we have vets who are certified in acupuncture and who will come to your home for the treatment. I had a wonderful one treat Finn at our house for his rotated pelvis. It's worth seeing if there's such a thing in your area, as the dog is much more relaxed in their own environment.


----------



## PrincessDi

I'm sorry that Ben is having problems. Just wanted to say that the help em up harness has been so helpful with Di. The people that do Di's Hydro therapy class, really love it as well. She is able to wear it right into the pool and they can guide her using the handles. It is made so well that it should last for years. Hope that you are able to help Ben's mobility and have him for as many years as comfortably possible!


----------



## GoldieMad

I know I keep saying thanks but, well ............ thanks again!


----------



## JULIE FROM WASHINGTON

My Golden Jesse is close to 15 years old and I started seeing signs of DM several months ago. He has been getting accupuncture and it has helped with his mobility and confidence in walking. I highly recommend it for older dogs. The vet also has prescribed chinese herbs that seem to help also. I just started giving him vitamin E yesterday. Good luck with Ben!


----------



## PrincessDi

JULIE FROM WASHINGTON said:


> My Golden Jesse is close to 15 years old and I started seeing signs of DM several months ago. He has been getting accupuncture and it has helped with his mobility and confidence in walking. I highly recommend it for older dogs. The vet also has prescribed chinese herbs that seem to help also. I just started giving him vitamin E yesterday. Good luck with Ben!


I'm not knowledgeable about DM, but just wondering if hydrotherapy might be helpful? We live in Western Washington and have been taking our Di to hydrotherapy. It has been extremely helpful for her. It allows her to excercise and develop muscle without having an impact on her joints.


----------



## GoldensGirl

Watching our aging guys struggle is so difficult. My heart goes out to you and to Ben. 



Dog-drops said:


> As an aid to helping him get up, I like the idea of the harness at:
> 
> dog harness | canine hip dysplasia | dog carrier,dog health care,dog collar


We got this harness for Charlie and it's great. If you decide to order one, I recommend calling or emailing the company, where the people are very helpful. Their web site isn't quite up to date and it's hard to choose the best fit for your dog without talking with them. For example, they have a special version of the hip harness for larger male dogs that isn't shown on the site and they can help you figure out whether Ben needs that version, since not all males do.

Best of luck to you and Ben,
Lucy


----------



## JJames

Thanks for this information. We have an appointment tomorrow for Hobbes to see if acupuncture is a good course of action. He's 13 and has gradually (until the past two weeks) lost strength in his back legs. Seems to be worsening rather quickly and we are concerned. Hadn't heard about DM until just this AM - searching the internet.


----------



## outabout

jjames:

My dog Whisky has very similar symptoms as you described here. I was worried about DM as well. Now he is diagnosed as having neuromuscular problem, and has so far responded to medicine after only 1 day on it.

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...lp-my-golden-boy-paralyzed-his-hind-legs.html

http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com/golden-retriever-senior-center/95923-update-whisky.html

Hope your Hobbes will get better.


----------



## Dallas Gold

I just wanted to chime in on the acupuncture--while I've never had a dog diagnosed with DM, we've had great success with acupuncture for dogs with hip dysplasia and degenerative disk disease. Barkley was always a nervous sort and I told his acupuncture vet I didn't think he would do well with needles--she proved me wrong the first time! It was amazing and she allowed him to stand up at times during the treatments. Her techniques were a little different from more conventional acupuncture vets and she also did massage, chiropractic adjustments and B-12 injections during the treatments. To relax him she applied aroma therapy to him so he smelled like lavendar and peppermint on the way home. She also had some dog kibble for me to hand feed him during the treatments so he was focused on that instead of the needles. It worked beautifully for him. 

This vet took her own rescued rottweiler to hydrotherapy for his orthopedic issues. He was hit by a car right before his rescue and almost paralyzed and she credits the acupuncture and hydrotherapy with improving his mobility.

Give Ben a big hug from me!


----------

